# Do toddlers pee a lot more around 16 months (outpeeing nappies)?



## Elphaba

Is it common for toddlers to suddenly pee a lot more (or in bigger spurts) when they are around 16 months? If so, when do they generally stopping peeing as much again? Xavier's outpeeing his cloth and I'm considering switching to sposies until he goes thrgouh this 'mega pee stage'. :shrug:

I am assuming he is peeing much more as we've started having leaks over night (in sposies) as well for the last month - they used to go 14 hours and now he'll leak after 12. We've partly solved this by switching from Pampers to ASDA nappies which sometimes give us long enough - maybe two leaks a week instead of virtually every night.

Our cloth stash is mainly made up of Flips, Blueberry coveralls and prefolds. A Flip with an unboosted stay dry used to go three hours easily and four before leaking - now he's leaked by three, even with a bamboo booster added. Likewise, a wrap with a Thirsties or Flip prefold used to go comfortably four hours and definitely past five before we'd get a leak - and again we're getting leaks at the three hour mark (literally friday he was soaked through his vest and jeans at three hours).

I don't want to boost further as it's just getting bulky and faffy (plus doesn't seem to be working anyway). I don't want to have to buy new stash or change every two hours either. So guess I'm stuck with sposies (which work way way better - my only 'objection' to them is environmental) as they actually seem to do the job - four hours between changes no problems.

Sooo....how long will this mega peeing stage last? Please say your little ones went through this and then stopped outpeeing stuff a few months later. Would be nice not to have to quit cloth altogether, but just take a short break :thumbup:


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Sorry I am totally new to cloth diapering and my previous child was completely outfitted in disposables. If I were having this problem though I would probably just aim to do changes more often like every 2 hours instead. And overnight - I mean goodness 12 hours is still a nice long time for a kid in any diaper to stay dry so I don't know. I am not sure I'd worry abou that - just aim to change him right before you go to bed or something to get an extra few hours edge on it. 

Or try a different material as a booster rather than the bamboo? I've heard lots of good things about hemp. Maybe doubling with a hemp flat instead of the bamboo would be more absorbant and less bulky. 

Just some ideas! Hope you find something. It'd be too bad to have to do disposables when you've already stashed so much in cloth already.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I'm not sure but this is roughly the age that we started having problems with. Our stash was made up of Flips, ebay cheapies and some Tots bots that we use as night nappies (even though we have had no problem with these). The Flips I think is alot to do with the elastic and the ebay cheapies maybe because of the peeing or maybe she has changed shape. I have tried stripping them all so I know that it is not detergent build up.

I have brought some Tots bots easyfits and a couple of other AIO's in the last couple of weeks and they seem to be working much better for us. We are now getting 4 hours out of these if needed compared to under 2 with the Flips and cheapies, and that was also boosted.
I have brought a itti bitti tutto though aswell and that has leaked everytime I've used it, I've now done the prewashing, tried to fasten it different ways and try a combination of boosting it but it doesn't seem to be working. Glad I just brought the 1 now though.

Sorry not much advice after all that, just wanted to say that this is the age that we have been having problems since. My other 2 were in disposables too so can't even compare them. 

:flower:


----------



## Carrie&Char

i think i would like to know the answer to this as my Little girl uses Bambino Mios but after a big wee it seems to come through and she is wet!!!

do i need to use a different nappy at all


----------



## Rachel_C

I don't think the weeing changes again once the 'toddler wees' start, not much anyway. What you're really seeing is a grown up pattern of wees starting - not many adults pee a spoonful every half an hour, you save it up and that's what toddlers start doing. It's not always that toddlers pee more than younger babies, it can be just that the nappy gets flooded with a big wee and leaks because the nappy can't absorb quickly enough to stop it getting to the leg elastic. With some nappies (especially Flips), the elastic slackens over time so although the same nappy may be fine on a younger baby doing little wees they just can't cope with a huge flood. One thing that works for lots of people is to have a microfibre insert closest to LO's skin (but not touching it) with a natural fabric underneath - the MF absorbs the quickest and the natural fibre is good for containment. However, if that's not working it would suggest that the nappy isn't absorbent enough OR the nappy doesn't fit well enough/elastic has gone. As toddlers are more active than babies, their movement can expose poorly fitting nappies that would have been fine on a fairly immobile baby. Some toddlers DO wee more, sometimes they suddenly discover drinking water/a favourite drink and then you notice the difference. Again, boosting is the way forward there, or changing more often. 

For lots of people, fitteds and wraps are the way forward for toddlers. Fitteds are often more absorbent than other nappies, Bitti Boos can be particularly good for toddlers as they're nice and trim but nice and absorbent. The wraps provide extra security and improve the containment if the fitted fails at the legs.


----------



## Elphaba

Thanks ladies. I think it probably is that he's doing bigger but less frequent wees Rachel (sometimes we have a nappy on for 1.5 hours with nothing at all) - so that would make sense.

I'm not too concerned about the overnight nappies sew-sweet - I was mostly giving that as an example of why I think he's outpeeing nappies as opposed to, for example, that the nappies might need stripping or something.

I do have a couple of Bamboozles that I could use with wraps so might try that at some point. Flips have done fabulously for us since the start of cloth and the big edvatage of Flip plus pad/prefold is that we can wrap the paper liner fully round it so that poo cannot get under the edges of the liner (ok, so it goes on the wrap a bit, but not the insert) which makes clean up a lot easier and frankly the only way DH and I are willing to deal with poos in cloth. So AIOs/pockets are out (though I have a few I'll use just when he needs one for the last hour of the day). 

The elastic thing with Flips is the only downside to them. I don't mind buying a couple of extras, but I don't want to have to fork out to replace them all really as we've really not 'made our money back' from using cloth yet at all. I've pretty much accepted that if we were to use cloth on a second child though, the wraps would need replacing. Shame because, elastic aside, I've not found anything else I like as well as the flip wrap - most other BTPs seem to either only have one row of poppers and/or no flaps to tuck the inserts in or wick like crazy.

The worst leak was definitely with the Blueberry wrap though and the leg elastic on that is definitely still tight (plus it has a gusset). But guess I may need to fiddle with how I do the wrap up to be tighter on the legs without being tighter on the hips or waist (the poppers won't go tighter on him). He only started walking at 14 months so maybe this does make a difference to him mostly crawling - hadn't thought of that.

Think I'll stick with my Flips while we're at home (I'll carry on adding the bamboo under the staydry but it didn't seem to make much odds) and add my two Bamboozles back into rotation. I'll just change him more often - not too much of a problem while we're in the house (though I'd prefer not to have to increase washing frequency). I'll use sposies while we're out and about for now until I find a workable solution or feel confident that I'm not going to have to carry twice as many nappies and extra clothes.

Luckily the leaks so far have been at home!


----------



## Rachel_C

For out and about, how about the Bamboozles under Flip wraps? Fitteds have the advantage of two lots of elastic to get through before leaking! What bamboo boosters are you using? If it's LL ones, try using two - each one adds 40-60 mins for us so two might be a noticeable difference for you.


----------



## Elphaba

Yup it's the LL ones. I've only been using one, but folded in half in the 'wet zone'.


----------



## Carrie&Char

i think i am getting confused which are the best nappies for toodles !!!


----------



## Rachel_C

There aren't 'best nappies' for any age baby, it depends very much on the child and the situation. Generally, fitted and wraps are a good choice for toddlers.


----------



## Elphaba

Have got him in a Bamboozle now with a Nature Babies multiwrap over the top (love those wraps - wish they still made them!). Will see how he goes in it. Only problem is his jeans only about just go over it and I know some of his other trousers wouldn't fit over it at all. So guess it will depend on which trousers he has on as to whether I'll go with sposie or Bamboozle when we're out, but at least it cuts down on how many sposies we'll use.

Annoyingly with trousers, he perfectly fits his 9-12 month ones still. I have bought him a few pairs of 12-18 month ones too - but they don't seem to be any more generous in the bum/waist...just longer in the leg (too long on him without turning them up).


----------



## Carrie&Char

i think i will try and find a few cheapies to try before i fork out a lot as they are selling for quite a bit really and can nto afford it. 

i think i will try either the ones with wraps as i should be able to use my bambino wraps for extra protection


----------



## Rachel_C

You mean you will use the Mio wraps over the top of an already waterproof nappy? I wouldn't advise that as it might be quite hot on LO's bum and would probably take away the temperature advantage of cloth. Rather than that, why not buy some cheap fitteds and use them with the wraps you have?


----------



## Carrie&Char

Aunty e is going to see me a few to try out bless her!

thank you for the advice everyone just pulling my hair out i think she holds it all and just pees harder :dohh:


----------

